# Navarre Beach March 7th



## fishnfrank (Oct 2, 2007)

I took my buddy and his family out to Navarre Beach on Saturday about 10:30. It was a little rough, But 4oz held bottom good. Started off with some frozen sand fleas that I had frozen about a month ago. Then we set up a few more rods and began to get sunburned. About 45 min. my buddy catches his first ever pompano and my baitgot robbed. He pulls it up and we measure it and it is 12 in. Good enough. We then rebait and wait. About an hour later, I catch a black drum that had a bunch of wierd little parasites hanging off of it. They were hooked in the tail, under the scales and coming out the gills. They werelong whitewith a red center and then two green tails. They were hooked in pretty good too, and I really had to pull on them to get them off the fish. The pompano also had tiny little brownparasites all over it that looked like stingrays with no tails. They brushed right off. After the drum we didn't catch anything else and went home about 3:00. Not bad, but atleast we didn't get skunked. Please let me know if you can tell me what these parasites are. I would really like to know.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll be interested to see what those parasites are - I'm sure somebody on here knows.

Where bout's where you on the beach? I was out there Sunday by the pier and raked up a mess of fleas to try with later this week.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

I think they are shark tape worms in one of there life stages before they actually make it to a shark. The shark eats they fish and then gets his tape worms. I may be wrong but I've caught alot of black drum with these on them and when you clean them you will see the rest of the worm in the meat but they are harmless. I think its the same parasite found in specs. I think there was a previous post were someone really went into deatail about this.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Good Job Thanks for the report, Helps me with my customers when they ask if anybody's catching anything:clap


----------



## Nat-Light (Oct 9, 2007)

I caught some pompanothis weekendthat had parasites on them as well.


----------



## bullfish (Mar 14, 2008)

these parasites are something new to me --- but from experience, I know that the worms in specs are called spaghetti worms and they are white tubular things with a rounded "ball" head. they are the early stages of the said shark tapeworm. 

the specs get them in water that contains a higher salinity and if the baitfish they eat are also infected. 

the worms in your fishes are something i do not know about -- sorry:doh


----------



## fish-E (Feb 6, 2009)

I caught a pomp on Saturday that was covered in them aswell.I was told by my buddy who's a local surfer that the parasites are called sea lice. He used to get eaten alive by them.


----------



## Nat-Light (Oct 9, 2007)

> *fish-E (3/9/2009)*I caught a pomp on Saturday that was covered in them aswell.I was told by my buddy who's a local surfer that the parasites are called sea lice. He used to get eaten alive by them.


I'm pretty sure that's what they are, little brown things- I thought one of my fish was the spawn of a pompano x spanish mackeral.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Did you see any inside the fish?...u can hold the fillet up against the light and look through.. I found them in sheepshead every now and then..but, never seen them in pompano.. Thank you for the report.


----------



## fishnfrank (Oct 2, 2007)

These worms wereon the drum on the outside attached to the tail and under the scales and out the gills. I cleaned the fish and didn't see anything in the meat. The pompano had the other little brown guys on him, I think someone called them sea lice.


----------



## POWER FISHERMAN (Aug 19, 2008)

Interesting stuff.

Deaver


----------

